# Free To Good Home: Browning Meat Slicer (Perfect Condition w/ Pics)



## tx smoker (Mar 18, 2018)

I bought this several years ago to slice meat for jerky and to shave smoked meats for sandwiches. It has been a great little device and has paid for itself many times over but it's time to step up and get a bigger unit, which I just ordered. Except for the "Browning" logo starting to wear off, it is in perfect condition and the blade is still razor sharp. I have cut hundreds of pounds of meat with it but please bear in mind, it is not a commercial duty slicer so you have to be careful not to overwork it and try to push it beyond what it is designed to do. Let the slicer do the work and it'll give somebody years of good service. If I remember correctly it is an 8 3/8" blade but I'm not going to swear to that. The first person to PM me with their name and address will get this sent to them as soon as my new one gets here.....but you have to give me your address. One of the folks who replied for the spices to do the snack stix forgot to include that :-) Here are a couple of pics:


















Something tells me this won't last long but that's OK. Somebody will be able to use this. I have all of the pieces for the meat holder and safety stuff to go back on the sliding tray, which I'll put back on before shipping it. I took it all off so I could lay slabs of bacon on it and have fewer things to fight around.

Hoping to help,
Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 18, 2018)

pm sent


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 18, 2018)

PM Sent


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 18, 2018)

Well, I was right. This didn't last long....about 2 minutes actually. Indaswamp is the winner....and extremely quick on the "reply" button :-) Slicer is spoken for so I don't know if there is any way to delete this post or not to avoid confusion with other folks.


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 18, 2018)

You go Inda... fast fingers.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 18, 2018)

I don't want the slicer.  But I wanted to say that's a very generous offer! Yup, I did forgot my address for the spices. This guy is true to his word.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 18, 2018)

_"I don't want the slicer.  But I wanted to say that's a very generous offer! Yup, I did forgot my address for the spices. This guy is true to his word."
_
Thank you for the kind words. This is just another small opportunity to give a little something back to the people that I've gotten so much from. Goodwill gets the clothes and furniture, SMF gets everything related to food and/or cooking :-)

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 18, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> You go Inda... fast fingers.



I have CB curing right now and I'm buying a 50# box of bellies soon. I was actually searching for slicers on SMF when I came upon the free offer. Dumb luck or Karma....either way, I'm happy and it'll get used.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 18, 2018)

_"I have CB curing right now"_
_"I'm happy and it'll get used"_

Hmmmm....looks like I guessed correctly on both counts: it'll go quickly AND it'll get used.  I guess it kinda stands to reason though :-)

Interesting that you mention CB. I just started my first batch yesterday based on Disco's recipe. Can't wait to see how that comes out.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 18, 2018)

tx smoker said:


> I bought this several years ago to slice meat for jerky and to shave smoked meats for sandwiches. It has been a great little device and has paid for itself many times over but it's time to step up and get a bigger unit, which I just ordered. Except for the "Browning" logo starting to wear off, it is in perfect condition and the blade is still razor sharp. I have cut hundreds of pounds of meat with it but please bear in mind, it is not a commercial duty slicer so you have to be careful not to overwork it and try to push it beyond what it is designed to do. Let the slicer do the work and it'll give somebody years of good service. If I remember correctly it is an 8 3/8" blade but I'm not going to swear to that. The first person to PM me with their name and address will get this sent to them as soon as my new one gets here.....but you have to give me your address. One of the folks who replied for the spices to do the snack stix forgot to include that :) Here are a couple of pics:
> 
> View attachment 357768
> 
> ...


Thank you for making us, the rest of the lot here, look bad.

On a serious note: thank you for your kindness. I hope you get back 10x.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 18, 2018)

tx smoker said:


> Well, I was right. This didn't last long....about 2 minutes actually. Indaswamp is the winner....and extremely quick on the "reply" button :) Slicer is spoken for so I don't know if there is any way to delete this post or not to avoid confusion with other folks.


Thank you tx smoker. It will be put to good use! Extremely generous of you!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 18, 2018)

tx smoker said:


> Interesting that you mention CB. I just started my first batch yesterday based on Disco's recipe. Can't wait to see how that comes out.



Looking forward to the q-vue! I love Canadian Bacon!


----------



## tropics (Mar 19, 2018)

Robert that was great of you to do that.
Richie


----------

